# I'm so excited that I just can't hide it!!



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

This isn't about any of my dogs, but more about me and my future that I wanted to share with you guys. My friend and I have this dream of opening up our own grooming salon sometime in the future, but first we need to learn how to groom dogs. There's two ways we can go about learning to groom option A go to a specialty school which we looked into and then there's option B go ge a job as a bather and hope and pray they like us enough to teach us how to groom. I've been trying to get a job as a bather for a year and no ones bit. Plus if I did get a job as a bather theres no garuntee that they'll like me enough to train me. So after talking it over with my parents we decided our best bet is to go to a specialty school one problem it costs $6,000  neither me or my parents have that kind of money lust floating around, plus I can't quit school to become a teaher. So I came up with this brilliant plan to go to grooming school over my summer break from work and school, go to his grooming school then rerun to my job and school to get my credentials while grooming in my spare time. My parents thought that was a good idea. My mom told me to get a second job temporarily then put that money away for school. My dad and I were out at dinner last night for his birthday and he told me if my mom can't pay half the cost of this school he'll pay for the entire thing  I sat there and stared at him for at least five minutes. Then he goes on to say after you've completed the school, got a job as a groomer, we'll work on a payment plan for me to pay him back, which I said I would do when I first brought the idea to the table. So with any luck I'll hopefully be starting school in June!!! Anyways I just thought I'd share that with you guys.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great plan! Just stay focused and you'll get there.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Thank you I'm going to call today after I get home from class to set up a tour for next week. My dads exact words were "I'm going to get you into this school one way or another"


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great dad! Sounds like your plan is coming together...please please don't go into debt with a bank, credit cards, etc. Good luck!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stosh said:


> What a great dad! Sounds like your plan is coming together...please please don't go into debt with a bank, credit cards, etc. Good luck!!


I hope he doesn't otherwise I'm going to be really mad at him. Our original plan was for each of us to pay $2,000 with the idea I'd find a second job, which I can't find. You guys have no idea all the places I've been applying to. I applied or asked at five different grocery stores, none of them are hiring, I tried the kennel where I board my dogs, they keep saying they'll call me, so far no call, I applied at petsmart like twenty times nothing, I applied at petco six times, nothing, I applied at two drug stores again nothing, I even applied at my vets office as a receptionist and the vets office around the corner from my house, nothing, I just applied at two different Starbucks so we'll see what happens with that. Looking for a job when you have no experience sucks and is very frustrating.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That sounds terrific!!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic ! Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Something will come along--maybe dog walking in the meantime??


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Try applying at some restaurants - seems they are always needing help.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Something will come along--maybe dog walking in the meantime??


I thought about that.



Daydreamer said:


> Try applying at some restaurants - seems they are always needing help.


I was trying to stay out of the restaurant business, but if I have to i'll apply.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey. tell your dad he's long lost daughter can be found in Australia. lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! I have always believed "where there is a will, there is a way". And if you want something bad enough you will find a way to make it happen. I wish you all the best and success in your endeavor. And I wish you lived close enough because I would gladly let you practice your bathing skills on my 2 hounds!! They need it often enough!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

